# Received wrong filly from breeder



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Um, _nice job, breeder_.

For me, "making things right" would be paying the return shipment for the wrong horse you received, AND paying for the shipment to you for the correct horse. Big oops on their part, but you shouldn't be paying a single cent to correct their mistake...I bet they won't make this mistake again.

If you want this horse that they incorrectly sent, then they should pay for everything that you thought this horse came with (whether that be registration, certain panel tests, etc). Beyond that, if the horses were the same price, then I don't think they owe you anything else other than a _big apology_.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Honestly, the fair resolution would be to ship back the filly and send you the filly that you bought at the sellers expense. That is providing the mix-up had nothing to do with you. He can take up the expense with whoever was handling this transaction if not himself.

Whether you should do that or not is all up to you. How bad did you want those blood lines? Were you planning on breeding in the future? What is the difference in the two animals conformationally? Do you like this one just as much, or did you really like the one you wanted a lot better? Or, are you trying to talk yourself into this one because it's going to be a hassle to swap?

I would say that this is up to you, but I wouldn't blame you if you wanted to swap. On the other hand, you could always just look at it like it was just fate in your favor. :shrug:


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_WELCOME to the Forum._

Real resolution is you get the horse you paid for...not a substituted one.
Most breeders don't make such a huge oops...
Restitution to you is not only is all the shipping around done at breeders expense, but you are also compensated for all the training time already spent on said baby.
Vet care, compensated you bet...

Now, your heart is involved so you're going to be stuck, period.
What you wanted and what you got...only you can truly decide if it is a = swap.
What was it that made you not "want" this horse from the beginning, cause guess what... You got the one you didn't want...

What a bombshell this one was to receive.
I wish you luck in figuring out what to do...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## misskittycat (Aug 25, 2020)

Basically at this point i have had the filly for 4 months and i have gotten a bit attached and have worked with her quite a bit. She is very calm, annoyingly smart and a rather affectionate puppy dog.

So this filly i received i am expecting to be closer to 16 hands and the other would probably be closer to 15, but it's always a guess at this age. I think this one might be at a slight risk of being butt high. And this one is going to be stockier possibly look a little drafty for a quarter horse.

I was considering breeding if we did reasonable at any sort of competition/show. I preferred the other bloodlines.

He has offered to swap them at his expense. I guess the problem is that i am attached to the one i have. Also my lesson teacher had made the comment that i know what i have, but i guess i don't know what the personality of the original/other one is.

So i guess it's just a mess and im not really sure what to do about it.


----------



## misskittycat (Aug 25, 2020)

Oh also i basically got what would have been my 3rd choice instead of 1st choice out of what he had.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds like he wants to make it right, so it's really up to you. I do tend to agree with the "you know what you have and not what you don't comment" but I can see being torn by the "what if's." You said the horses were out of state, but not how far out of state- any chance of visiting the other to get a first impression? 



I know dogs aren't horses, but I'm just looking at my 7 month old puppy sleeping next to me, who I've had a little more than four months, and thinking that even if I found out he was the "wrong" puppy, it would be nearly impossible to swap him for one of this brothers if there had been a mix up. Again, dogs aren't horses, but that attachment you put into teaching a baby all their first lessons gives you a pretty strong relationship...


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Kind of like getting the wrong baby when leaving the hospital and after a couple of years being told it is not your child. If you are happy with the filly and the breeder is willing to pay $1200 shipping back would he give you the $1200 and you keep the filly for basically $2000? What if you get the right filly and she has terrible attitude? Sometimes a bird (horse) in the hand is worth two in the bush. Only a decision you can make. I know what I would do if this filly has such admirable attributes.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Are you going to love and be happy with this one? Or are you always going to wish you had gotten the other one?


Nothing wrong with a nice big, stocky QH. Most are too fine boned in my opinion! But I do find downhill conformation annoying.


----------



## misskittycat (Aug 25, 2020)

He's pretty far out of state, it would be a 20 hour drive one way, to meet the other one. 

But that is where I'm stuck, i really like the one i have. She has been so easy to work with. If i have a non horse friend that comes out and they want to help me take them in the barn. I will have them take her over my 15 yr old gelding. 

I guess it's a bit of both, i don't want to give up the one i have but i kinda want the other one too. The mare that had the one i was supposed to get is a bit older so i wouldn't be surprised if she is retired soon. So i kind of doubt just waiting a few years and getting a different one is an option. I guess i could try looking for something similar from somewhere else in a few years.

But both fillys should be stocky and not fine boned. I purposely looked for stockier lines. The one i got is heavily hancock and moms side looks a little drafty. 

I wasn't sure if $1200 was fair to ask. Im just really lost as to what the best course of action is. 🤷‍♀️

Here's a picture of the wrong horse on our 2nd day with the tarp.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

She's pretty I'd like to see her with the tarp off. Hanncock breeding sometimes are headstrong but, when they align with you they are a fine horse.


----------



## misskittycat (Aug 25, 2020)

More pictures, i realize most of what i have is a bit old so i guess i need to take more.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I see by the bottom picture you must live in China!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

These things can happen where many horses are being bred. 

Many years ago Queen Elizabeth saw two foals she had bred at the stud farm. She didn't see them until they were in training as 2 yr olds. When the trainer pulled the first out for her to see and said it was X she disagreed and said it was Y. Only on close examination of their passports and whorls did it reveal ER was correct. 

You can look at this in two ways, first that you want the horse you originally chose, or that fate meant you to have this filly! 

Yes, you have grown fond of this filly but so you will with the other. Training the 'new' one will not set you back to far so, the choice is yours.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I wrote out a long response and then deleted it. You like this filly, so why trade her for something uncertain? I like the idea of going up to meet the other one in person, if possible, but barring that I'd stick with the good thing I already had rather than something that I'm not sure about.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I kind of differ. I would have wanted to exchange the fillies from the get go and have the one that I originally had chosen. At the beginning you didn't know the personalities of either and chose the one you chose for a reason. Is there any reason why you would think that the other filly wouldn't be as smart, willing and kind as this one? 

When did you realize that you had the wrong filly? When you first got her? When you tried to register her with DNA? 4 months is a long time to start trying to resolve this unless you didn't know. Or were you looking at a pic of this filly but were told she came from the parents of the other filly?

Maybe this was an honest mistake or maybe seller changed his mind about selling filly #1 but didn't want to lose a sale so he sent you a replacement and counted on you getting attached before you knew it.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm 100% for keeping what you have and know. But the new panels or vet checks that need doing need to be compensated by the seller. You paid for a service that you did NOT receive. But the cost of filly and transport is done now (if you keep). That is if I* were in your position. But I am far from a breeder and I DO think that bloodlines and partaking in good management of them is important. Depends why you're breeding as well - to profit? Or just for a young one yourself?


----------



## misskittycat (Aug 25, 2020)

I found out yesterday, the breeder said someone was in the process of buying the other filly, and the hair they pulled didn't match. And then they realized what happened and he called me. They haven't confirmed the mistake yet with DNA but i am supposed to be pulling hair and sending it to him so we can get this all straightened out. He seems pretty sure he knows what happened. If i had known immediately i would have fixed it then and not waited 4 months.

So the issue is i have had this horse for 4 months and have been working with her 2-3 times a week myself. The other horse could be lovely, but it's not a guarantee. The one i have has been super easy. I was frankly expecting the whole foal experience to be more difficult. 

So the DNA panel was done on the other filly, but the vet check/shots was done on the one i have. I have a text from the vet and the markings match the horse i have. He is having me mail him hair so he can have the DNA panel done.


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

If you forget about the mix up, you paid $3200 for this horse plus $1200 transport.
Knowing this horse as you do after having her four months, is she worth $4400 to you?
Bottom line is you have $4,400 in her. Ask yourself, again...don't think at all about mistakes, mix-ups, etc. Clear your head of everything but this one fact...you have $4,400 in THIS horse. Are YOU happy with her? Is SHE worth $4,400? 
If I were your next door neighbor and walked her over asking $4,400 for her...what would your answer be?
Only you can answer that question. Would you buy her from me for $50,000? No
How about $100? Of course.
Now we're getting somewhere. How much is she worth to YOU? Forget emotions for a minute.

Now...the other subject...mistakes happen.
I don't believe based on what you said the seller was trying to rip you off, bait and switch, take advantage of you. I don't believe you think that either. I also don't believe you're the type person to profit a mistake or take advantage of the seller.

So...my 2 cents...what would make you happy? If I walked over and you said "I'll give you $3,800 for that horse", there's your $600 answer. If conversely you offered $6,000 then you got a good deal.
Regardless the seller made a goof...but it's not the end of the world. Whatever agreement which satisfies both you and seller will be fair.








Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

For me it's all about the personality. I have a feeling you've found yourself a gem by mistake. Are you considering any more horses in the future? I wonder if you could get him to agree to free shipping or a discounted rate for a next years baby? (If you wanted to go that route).

You could send her back but I have a feeling the "What if's" might be louder when the new one comes home.

Ultimately it's your decision but if this horse is happy with a great personality and willingness to learn then I'd lean towards keeping her. 

Maybe have him pay for all the registration fees, the five panel test, the DNA test etc.?


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

farmpony84 said:


> For me it's all about the personality. I have a feeling you've found yourself a gem by mistake. Are you considering any more horses in the future? I wonder if you could get him to agree to free shipping or a discounted rate for a next years baby? (If you wanted to go that route).
> 
> You could send her back but I have a feeling the "What if's" might be louder when the new one comes home.
> 
> ...


 I like this but, Since he sent the wrong horse it would cost him $1200 shipment each way. I would ask him to discount this horse buy $1200 and you would each be ahead by splitting the cost of a return. A horse you already like an know would be a plus.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I would just keep her and not worry about it provided the 5 panel test is negative. If they will give you a discount on purchase price that is okay too. But i would definitely want the 5 panel back, or results of the sire/dam 5 panel.


----------



## misskittycat (Aug 25, 2020)

Thank you, i really appreciate all of the different opinions. It helps seeing things from other angles.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm just curious, did the foal you originally bought go to someone else? If so what do they think of this situation?

If you like this foal and she is somewhat equal to the one you originally bought and no problems with another person claiming her as the one they bought I think I would stay with the one I had.

It's kind of a tough decision for you. Perhaps they could sweeten the deal with a price discount.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

When is the USA going to catch up with Europe? 

Any horse entering a registry _has_ to be DNA tested and microchipped. If this had been done then it would be simple to sort out or even prevented had the foal been scanned before being moved.

I agree with ksbowman, if you keep this filly then ask for a rebate of costs as he is not going to have to pay out for shipping.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If you're happy with this horse then I see no point at all in doing a swap at this time in the game.

The other one could be great but you don't know that. 
You could go through all the hassle of exchanging and then find that the other one was no where near as easy to work with.

I wouldn't worry about the downhill conformation at this age, she looks like she still has a lot of growing to do and once thats complete her front end will look a lot less downhill than it currently does.

Maybe you haven't ended up with the horse you wanted but you've ended up with the one that you needed.


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

This might be a crazy idea, but since you like the one you have but still seem interested in the original one, what about asking for a discounted price on the other one as recompense for their mistake? That way, you would be able to evaluate both as they mature and you wouldn't be asking yourself "What if's" in the future.


----------



## misskittycat (Aug 25, 2020)

She was DNA tested but not microchipped. The person that pulled DNA got it from the right horse. The person on the website put the wrong horse and everyone else i guess just referred to the website when grabbing the horse for vetting and transport.

I actually thought about getting the other horse too, but if im going to be honest with myself i won't have the time to break in two horses at the same time. I guess im afraid i would end up letting one sit or train both half***. Currently its just me.


----------



## Saigold (Mar 21, 2019)

Personally I’d be keeping the one you have and asking for $1200 discount. Still saves the seller a pretty penny. 

Sometimes things happen for a reason. You have already have a 4 m time investment in her and you like her. If you were to get the other one, you will always compare her to your original and no two personalities are alike. So there will be lots of ‘I wish’. 

Plus aside from human wants and needs. Think of the horses having to travel 20hrs because someone made a mistake. That’s a long journey. One with potential hazards.

But only you can make that choice. Next time you go out in the pasture and see her. What does your heart tell you? What if you were looking at the other horse?

Good luck, but no matter what you decide. Be at peace with your decision. Don’t drive yourself crazy with what if’s.


----------

